# Where did this come from???



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yesterday we had a beautiful day, sunshine with a few clouds, and in the low 40's. We woke up this morning to about 3-4 inches of snow and it is still coming down like crazy. I got my husband and kids out the door at our normal time. He takes the kids to school and heads to work and I am the one who picks them up and runs them all over the place like practices etc.

Well this morning was not much different, I get a call from my husband about 1 minute later, like he usually does each morning, though this time it was not to tell me that he forgot something or to finish a conversation etc. Instead I hear "honey I need you to call a tow truck, the truck slid into the ditch and I can't get it out" followed by "then I need you to come down here to take the kids to school."

Thank goodness everyone was ok! After I called for a tow truck I headed out to go get the kids and access the damage. Well when I got to the bottom of our hill here is what I saw... and my heart just sank to see our new truck like this...... Mind you, at the front end of the truck, it is about a 50 foot drop down to the river bed:jaw: I am so thank for for the out come that we were so blessed to of had, because it could have been so much worse of an out come. 

Everyone please be safe out there.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OHH MYY GOODNESS!! Thank god everyone was okay!! So sorry to hear this happened to your family please be safe!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Lumi, believe it or not, the only damage was a few scratches, no dents or major damage. So thankful that God was watching out for my family.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yikes! Heather, so glad your family is OK! And hope your new truck didn't suffer any damage. It sounds similar to the storm that hit here. It was nice and all of a sudden yesterday afternoon, it started snowing and we ended up with 6 inches just like that. Very slick out as well. Guess your kids had a story to share at school!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Heather that was scarey. Welcome to our world.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

What saved the truck from going completely over, is there was a berm of dirt and a barbwire fence. The truck broke the top wire and the remaining two wires were stretched pretty tight as well as the back end of the truck was some what high centered on the berm.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm glad no one was hurt and that they're all safe, but what a scary scene! We're expecting snow tonight but I'm hoping it blows right through without leaving much of anything.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh! How SCARY!! Praise God that your family is SAFE!!!
How is the truck? Sounds like your husband is a pretty calm guy... I would have been HYSTERICAL!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Heather. What a scary sight to drive up on. I'm so glad everyone is OK.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I would have picked up the kids and taken them back home for the day. If the hubby is in the ditch in a 4 wheel drive...I ain't drivin' no where in the car!!! Glad everyone is safe!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

How scary!!! Glad everyone (and the truck!!!) is OK!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Stacey, 
Trust me that is what I wanted to do, but also when I asked the kids, they did not want to go home as they all had test today that they did not want to miss or it would take their grade down, so I agreed to let them go to school. However about 4 hours later the schools called to say that they were closing them down due to the weather...I was so mad that they didn't just shut the schools down in the first place, then maybe none of this would have happened.

Oh well it is what it is, and I am just glad that every thing has turned out the way it did for us, as we had heard from the tow truck driver that there was a lot worse going on, like a head on and a teen driver that slid into a telephone pole. It was very bad out there today and I pray for all those other people and families that were not as lucky as we were.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Heather, what a scare! Glad your husband and kids are all safe!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is scary. Glad everyone was okay.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah the whacky weather...glad everyone is safe and sound. We had some poor guy this afternoon who has a similar incident...he ended up in our hayfield after he launched himself off the highway. Flew off the road and careened right over the ditch and went 30 feet before his car touched down...that's impressive. His bumper is still in the field along with various car parts. Yikes!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How frightening! I don't even like to drive in that kind of weather and try to avoid it, If you grow up in areas where it doesn't snow much, you don't get much practice.

The schools here tend to close at the first sight of snow, otherwise, the whole town is full of cars in ditches, we don't have the infrastructure to keep the roads salted and cleared like most 'cold' weather cities do.

Scary stuff!
Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG Heather that picture looks so very scary. How old are your kids ? Hope they were not to shaken up .


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes it was frightening and it sure makes you evaluate life differently when things like this happen. I went to bed last night so thankful that my kids were in bed safe and warm and my husband was still next to me.

This weather has been the craziest this year, our normal snow month is in January and this year our January was so spring like. Then the weather man called for 1 to 2 inches of snow.....Well we have at least 8 inches and some 3 foot drifts all around. I think it is safe to say that the weather man was wrong once again :brick:

Our kids had taken it pretty well, just a little shook up at first which is normal, our youngest (9) was the most shook up, our other two (14) & (16) were shook up, but as they said for them it happen so fast, they weren't sure what to think.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I just noticed you are located in Nevada...snow in Nevada I would never have guessed it snows there!!! My girls are in Las Vegas since Wednesday til Tuesday, boy will they not be impressed if they got snow there also...they'll be blamed for bringing it with them.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes we have regular winters here. we are in northern part of the state and it is high desert, so we do see all four seasons, but usually our spring and falls are very short lived. So it is either summer or winter here 

And believe it or not, Vegas does get snow to every once in awhile.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So very happy all ended well here!!


----------

